# usb-storage errors

## v_andal

I've noticed weird thing. There are couple of USB disks that are not working with my Gentoo installation, but working under Ubuntu and Debian. They were working with errors there, so I've assumed, that they are simply defect. But now I've tried to connect my cellular phone to the computer and it also was not recognized. Again it works perfectly under Ubuntu and Debian. I have 2 Gentoo computers with 3.2.12 kernel and both of them don't recognize the phone.

The dmesg reports following errors

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-1.7: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
> 
> usb 2-1.7: device descriptor read/all, error -71
> ...

 

On Debian computer I get

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [427413.988533] usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 4
> 
> [432257.168013] usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
> ...

 

There I have kernel 2.6.32

Just in case, here's my .config http://vandal.sdf-eu.org/my_config.txt

----------

## aCOSwt

I do not know 3.2.12 but could it have to do with autosuspend ?

There has indeed been a time when error -71 was linked to this.

Try after having

```
# echo -1 >/sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
```

----------

## BillWho

v_andal,

I noticed that you have CONFIG_USB_UAS=m in your config.

Another poster here seems to have a problem with that module loaded https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-925830.html

Others have also had problems with various usb devices not being recognized post boot, but detected during boot.

I don't have that enabled in my kernel config and I've never experienced a problem with external media.

I was wondering if you could blacklist module uas to see if that works. 

You should be able to do it on the kernel line with modprobe.blacklist=uas

Good luck

----------

## v_andal

Yep. I've disabled CONFIG_USB_UAS (deselected it) and things started to work. Well, dmesg still shows the same errors, but at the end the device is recognized.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-1.7: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
> 
> usb 2-1.7: device descriptor read/all, error -71
> ...

 

Thanks for the hint!

----------

